# Remounting CX bike



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2016)

Folks this is one skill that maybe a few years ago aka 20 odd I`d manage due to more flexibility but cannot see how I can run and jump back on my bike ! Should the saddle be sitting lower during a CX race think mine is currently set similar to my road bike in height. Been watching the pros and youtube vids but it flippin scares me in case I crack the twins play pen !


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2016)

Try it outside the play pen, then. Maybe on a nice bouncy peaty common if you have one handy.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Oct 2016)

I race in the Gvets and hardly any of us old guys bothers with the run and jump technique.I used to do a variation where I aimed to land on the saddle with the top of my inner thigh, so it took the initial impact, then roll upright onto the saddle. Worked most of the time, however miscalculated a few times and gave up, now just foot on pedal, swing leg.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2016)

My one and only race when I actually had the energy I was doing the old one foot on the pedal and swing over. I do wonder if my saddle maybe is a a bit too high. Been riding my CX bike all the time just now as I had some knee pain due to the bike not being quite setup right. Feels good now so loathed to now alter it again ! To be fair we are talking fighting for 50th place PMSL


----------



## smutchin (5 Oct 2016)

Hey, 50th place is better than 51st, so don't knock it!

It's one of those things that you probably wouldn't even attempt if you stopped to think about it, but you might do it in the heat of the moment in a race with the adrenaline pumping. I have very limited experience of CX racing but it is something I have done and got away with it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I race in the Gvets and hardly any of us old guys bothers with the run and jump technique.I used to do a variation where I aimed to land on the saddle with the top of my inner thigh, so it took the initial impact, then roll upright onto the saddle. Worked most of the time, however miscalculated a few times and gave up, now just foot on pedal, swing leg.


That is the ace[ted method, it just looks closer to the bits & pieces than it generally is


----------



## palinurus (5 Oct 2016)

I started when I was 40 and I'm not very flexible, it took me a while to get it about right (I didn't do myself an injury trying either and I'm not the most coordinated individual). I went to the park and practiced a couple of evenings a week. It's not really a jump into the saddle- not a big jump anyway, it's not far off doing a sort of kick with your leg and aiming to get the inner thigh on the saddle. It should be possible to do it at walking pace on flat, easy-rolling, grass. I put the saddle down a fair bit until I got the feel of it and then raised it back later.

I found one of the videos in this series useful (not sure which one covers mounting tho')


----------



## Chris James (5 Oct 2016)

I race in the vets in Yorkshire and everyone gets on properly! There are basically two methods - the one described above by palinurus where you are not so much jumping on but swinging your leg over (imagine trying to step over a barbed wire fence).

The other method is just running with the bike and jumping on. My saddle to pedal height is exactly the same as the road bike and the tyres on the crosser are obviously bigger. Some CX bikes also have a higher bottom bracket. You don't need a low saddle. When you can it from one side (usually the left) then try to do it from the other side too, just in case you ever need to get off that side on an off camber.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2016)

Chris James said:


> I race in the vets in Yorkshire and everyone gets on properly!


I used to race, back in the 90's (1990 - circa 1996), then again 2007-2009
I had a retry, at Thornes Park last year, & suffered (I knew I would!)
I think I'm working for 'T P' this year, but might have a go at, or at the very least watch. at Middleton Park (23rd?)




Chris James said:


> My saddle to pedal height is exactly the same as the road bike and the tyres on the crosser are obviously bigger
> When you can it from one side (usually the left) then try to do it from the other side too, just in case you ever need to get off that side on an off camber.


My saddle was set roughly 1/2" lower than my road bikes, but with the same set-back (as far as the frame/seat-pin allowed)
Cambers.
Myrtle Park springs to mind, or how the course used to be, crossing the camber by the concrete steps
Temple Newsam had a cambered section too, but that was always rideable


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2016)

Maybe I need to start stretching the legs then as no way can I get my legs up and over.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2016)

Land on the thigh as close as you dare, mastering getting off on the run is something some people struggle with. 

Whilst on cross, who is old enough to remember river crossing?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> Land on the thigh as close as you dare, mastering getting off on the run is something some people struggle with


The real CX dismount can surprise onlookers, I know I do, as I dismount that way at work
Ie; the left foot remains clipped in, with the right passing between the left foot & the crank
As the right foot touches the ground, the left is simultaneously unclipped, & you walk/run without stopping



screenman said:


> Whilst on cross, who is old enough to remember river crossing?


I've ridden a few in the very early 90's that crossed streams, but generally with solid bases (would be fords, if they were on roads)


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2016)

As you say the real dismount, I rode my first cross at 14 and my last at about 48, 12 years ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> As you say the real dismount, I rode my first cross at 14 and my last at about 48, 12 years ago.


It can't, or shouldn't be attempted with road shoes/cleats. otherwise an undignified heap appears on the floor 

I commute on double-sided SPDs & CX shoes


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> Whilst on cross, who is old enough to remember river crossing?



- brought this to mind (apologies if it has been posted before).


----------

